# To fall in love



## Artrella

Ciao Belli!!

I have a question, a good friend of mine insists in saying that "Inamorate di me" means "in love with me", and I said that it means "Fall in love with me".
Could you please explain this?

Grazie; Nil


----------



## Tede

"inamorato di me" definately means "in love with me", but I'm not quite sure how to say "to fall in love", I belive "innamorarsi" is "to fall in love".


----------



## Artrella

Tede said:
			
		

> "inamorato di me" definately means "in love with me", but I'm not quite sure how to say "to fall in love", I belive "innamorarsi" is "to fall in love".




Yes Tede, but it is not "inamorato di me" but "Inamorate di me" (like "Fall in love with me").  I think it is kinda *please fall in love with me...pleeeaaasseee...  *


----------



## mirandolina

If you want the imperative - Fall in love with me! - it would be "Innamorati di me!"
When spoken, the tonic accent falls on the vowel O.
If a girl is in love with a  boy he can say she is "innamorata di me". (accent on the second A)
If he speaks in the plural "innamorate di me", he is a lucky guy with a host of admirers...


----------



## Alfry

Artrella said:
			
		

> Ciao Belli!!
> 
> I have a question, a good friend of mine insists in saying that "Inamorate di me" means "in love with me", and I said that it means "Fall in love with me".
> Could you please explain this?
> 
> Grazie; Nil


 
I think that it can be both depending on what you are trying to say

* ieri mi sono innamorato di te - yesterday I fell in love with you
* ieri si sono innamorate di me - iesterday they fell in love with me
you are describing the moment, the action of falling in love (innamorarsi) 

if you are trying to say :
* sono innamorato di te  = I am in love with you
* sono innamorate di me = they are in love with me
you are describing a man/woman soul condition (essere innamorato)


----------



## DDT

alfry said:
			
		

> I think that it can be both depending on what you are trying to say
> 
> * ieri mi sono innamorato di te - yesterday I fell in love with you
> * ieri si sono innamorate di me - yesterday they fell in love with me
> you are describing the moment, the action of falling in love (innamorarsi)
> 
> if you are trying to say :
> * sono innamorato di te  = I am in love with you
> * sono innamorate di me = they are in love with me
> you are describing a man/woman soul condition (essere innamorato)



Sorry, I couldn't resist 

DDT


----------



## Alfry

DDT said:
			
		

> Sorry, I couldn't resist
> 
> DDT


 
grazie DDT, you sholdn't resist


----------



## Artrella

alfry said:
			
		

> I think that it can be both depending on what you are trying to say
> 
> * ieri mi sono innamorato di te - yesterday I fell in love with you
> * ieri si sono innamorate di me - iesterday they fell in love with me
> you are describing the moment, the action of falling in love (innamorarsi)
> 
> if you are trying to say :
> * sono innamorato di te  = I am in love with you
> * sono innamorate di me = they are in love with me
> you are describing a man/woman soul condition (essere innamorato)




Ciao Alfry!
No, I want to say " Fall in love with me" as if it were a request.  I want him to fall in love with me ... kind of sweet order...


----------



## DDT

Artrella said:
			
		

> Ciao Alfry!
> No, I want to say " Fall in love with me" as if it were a request.  I want him to fall in love with me ... kind of sweet order...



So that it's "innamorati di me"...but it sounds slightly authoritarian, I'd better say "potresti innamorarti di me", sort of kind suggestion 

DDT


----------



## Artrella

DDT said:
			
		

> So that it's "innamorati di me"...but it sounds slightly authoritarian, I'd better say "potresti innamorarti di me", sort of kind suggestion
> 
> DDT




Hi DDT! Do you know Spanish?? Because the phrase I want to translate into Italian is the one I wrote as my signature...


----------



## DDT

Artrella said:
			
		

> Hi DDT! Do you know Spanish?? Because the phrase I want to translate into Italian is the one I wrote as my signature...



I hadn't noticed it  
So that it's definitely "innamorati di me" 

DDT


----------



## Artrella

DDT said:
			
		

> I hadn't noticed it
> So that it's definitely "innamorati di me"
> 
> DDT




mmmm.... do you know how to translate it into Italian?  Anybody here who speaks Spanish?  It's hard for me to do it keeping the "poetic" sound...


----------



## DDT

Artrella said:
			
		

> mmmm.... do you know how to translate it into Italian?  Anybody here who speaks Spanish?  It's hard for me to do it keeping the "poetic" sound...



The whole phrase? I hadn't understood you were after the whole of it!

That's "Innamorati di me. Addolcisci la mia anima con la tua voce, riempi la mia vita con la tua a cominciare da oggi. Innamorati di me"

DDT


----------



## Alfry

DDT said:
			
		

> The whole phrase? I hadn't understood you were after the whole of it!
> 
> That's "Innamorati di me. Addolcisci la mia anima con la tua voce, riempi la mia vita con la tua a cominciare da oggi. Innamorati di me"
> 
> DDT


davvero molto bella come frase


----------



## Artrella

DDT said:
			
		

> The whole phrase? I hadn't understood you were after the whole of it!
> 
> That's "Innamorati di me. Addolcisci la mia anima con la tua voce, riempi la mia vita con la tua a cominciare da oggi. Innamorati di me"
> 
> DDT




Grazie, grazie,grazie!!!!!! Yes, DDT you are right, at the beginning I wanted to know only about "Innamorati di me" but I tried to translate it myself... and I couldn't....Hey!! Oggi ho la prima classe d'italiano!!!  Buonasera a tutti!!! Io sono molto felice!!!

Grazie DDT!!!


----------



## DDT

Artrella said:
			
		

> Grazie, grazie,grazie!!!!!! Yes, DDT you are right, at the beginning I wanted to know only about "Innamorati di me" but I tried to translate it myself... and I couldn't....Hey!! Oggi ho la prima classe d'italiano!!!  Buonasera a tutti!!! Io sono molto felice!!!
> 
> Grazie DDT!!!



So that let me wish you "in bocca al lupo per la tua prima lezione ("classe" only means "classroom" in Italian)  di italiano"   

DDT


----------



## Artrella

DDT said:
			
		

> So that let me wish you "in bocca al lupo per la tua prima lezione ("classe" only means "classroom" in Italian)  di italiano"
> 
> DDT




Si DDT, ma cosa significa questa frase??? Or do I have to wait until the teacher explains that???  Nooo, I'm so curious!!  


I don't think this is the translation, do you?

_In mouth to the lupo for your first lesson of Italian _


----------



## DDT

Artrella said:
			
		

> Si DDT, ma cosa significa questa frase??? Or do I have to wait until the teacher explains that???  Nooo, I'm so curious!!
> 
> 
> I don't think this is the translation, do you?
> 
> _In mouth to the lupo for your first lesson of Italian _



No, that's the most common way to say "good luck" in Italian. You have to answer "crepi il lupo".
But I have to stop here for I'm being slightly off-topic   

DDT


----------



## Artrella

DDT said:
			
		

> No, that's the most common way to say "good luck" in Italian. You have to answer "crepi il lupo".
> But I have to stop here for I'm being slightly off-topic
> 
> DDT




Ok!! Thank you very much!!


----------



## Silvia

That topic has already been discussed in at least a couple of threads, just use the search tool


----------



## Artrella

Silvia said:
			
		

> That topic has already been discussed in at least a couple of threads, just use the search tool




I will, thank you Silvia!


----------



## ds2girl

Hello, how do I say: _*But I have never fallen in love with any of them. I enjoy their attention, but that’s it. With you it's completely different. From the first moment I saw you, I lost my heart. Like I said, that has never happened before. From this point of view it's upsetting. *_Thank you!

ds2g


----------



## Alfry

Ma non mi sono mai innamorata di nessuno di loro. Mi fanno piacere le loro attenzioni ma la cosa finisce li. Sin dal primo momento che ti ho visto il mio cuore si è perso per te (actually I don't like this kind of phrasing, let's see is someone else can do better than that). Come ho detto, non mi era mai successo prima. E' preoccupante se la vedi da questo punto di vista.


----------



## ds2girl

Alfry said:
			
		

> Sin dal primo momento che ti ho visto il mio cuore si è perso per te (actually I don't like this kind of phrasing, let's see is someone else can do better than that).


 
Alfry, for me it's okay, many thanks for all your help!


----------



## Alfry

You'll offer me a pizza one of these days and I'll explain something about Italian men to you, if you promise to keep it only for yourself .

I'm kidding, of course. 
You are welcome.


----------



## moodywop

Alfry said:
			
		

> il mio cuore si è perso per te (actually I don't like this kind of phrasing, let's see is someone else can do better than that)


 
Alfry

I quite like it actually! You have a real gift for translating love letters - practice makes perfect?


----------



## Alfry

Probably because I've never written one of them  but thanks Carlo.


----------



## ds2girl

Alfry said:
			
		

> You'll offer me a pizza one of these days and I'll explain something about Italian men to you, if you promise to keep it only for yourself .
> 
> I'm kidding, of course.
> You are welcome.


 
Alfry, this will pass for sure, it's just a matter of time. In the meanwhile, I'm happy you're here...


----------



## lsp

Alfry said:
			
		

> You'll offer me a pizza one of these days and I'll explain something about Italian men to you, if you promise to keep it only for yourself .


Is this offer available to any of your other adoring fans?


----------



## vintagelemonade

Ciao,

Scrivo uno titolo per la mia classe d'Italiano e ho alcuni problemi con questa frase:

"Paris holds my heart, and I can only hope that my friends will fall in love with it as much as me."

Si, scrivo su Parigi 

Ho gia questo, ma non so se sia corretto:

"Parigi contiene il mio cuore, e..."

Grazie in anticipo!


----------



## narmoriel

HI,
I'd say:
" Parigi ha preso il mio cuore...."
Narmoriel


----------



## _forumuser_

vintagelemonade said:


> Ciao,
> 
> Scrivo uno titolo per la mia classe d'Italiano e ho alcuni problemi con questa frase:
> 
> "Paris holds my heart, and I can only hope that my friends will fall in love with it as much as me."
> 
> Si, scrivo su Parigi
> 
> Using Narmoriel's first half:
> 
> Parigi mi ha preso il cuore, posso solo sperare che i miei amici se ne innamorino (tanto) quanto me.
> 
> Notes:
> se ne innamorino = present subjunctive of innamorarsi plus ne (of it) and sound change of si (> se) to agree with ne.
> 
> as much as = (tanto) quanto
> 
> Ho gia questo, ma non so se sia corretto:
> 
> "Parigi contiene il mio cuore, e..."
> 
> Grazie in anticipo!


----------



## vintagelemonade

perfetto! grazie!


----------



## brookilou240

...'please dont fall in love with me?'


----------



## chiarel

brookilou240 said:


> ...'please dont fall in love with me?'


Non innamorarti di me! 
Non devi innamorarti di me.
(what a poor girl!!)
ciao
chiarel


----------



## Hockey13

brookilou240 said:


> ...'please dont fall in love with me?'


 
Hey, brookilou240. Welcome to the forums! Please read this thread before posting in the future. Threads titled "how do you say..." are not very descriptive for people searching for help with phrases in the future and an attempt at translating the phrase or an explanation of some sort is usually encouraged if not required. Thanks, and again...welcome!


----------



## Lillinette

Ciao! Sono nuova e non so se ho postato nella sezione corretta...
Comunque, volevo chiedere...come si dice "Mi stò innamorando" in inglese?
E' "I'm falling in love" o "I have fallen in love"? Che differenza c'è tra i due?
Grazie mille!


----------



## You little ripper!

Lillinette said:


> Ciao! Sono nuova e non so se ho postato nella sezione corretta...
> Comunque, volevo chiedere...come si dice "Mi stò innamorando" in inglese?
> E' "I'm falling in love" o "I have fallen in love"? Che differenza c'è tra i due?
> Grazie mille!


Hi Lillinette. 

Mi stò innamorando = I'm falling in love

Mi sono innamorato = I've fallen in love


----------



## horseman

How would we say.." we are in love with each other"       "Siamo innamorati "  ?   or is it reflexive ..i. e.   "Ci siamo innamorati " ?
/
Also...in referring to the past.. " We fell in love with each other"?   "Ci siamo stati innamorati " ?

Thank you!!


----------



## Odysseus54

horseman said:


> How would we say.." we are in love with each other"       "Siamo innamorati "   Oppure " Ci vogliamo bene "  ?   or is it reflexive ..i. e.   "Ci siamo innamorati " ?
> /
> Also...in referring to the past.. " We fell in love with each other"?   "Ci siamo stati innamorati " ?
> 
> Thank you!!




"Innamorarsi", the reflexive, describes the act of 'falling in love'.  

"Essere innamorato/a/i" describes the state of 'being in love'.


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

"*Ci* siamo innamorati" can be either 

1. the Passato Prossimo of the _reciprocal verb_ "innamorarsi" (to fall in love with one another), or
2. the Passato Prossimo of the _intransitive pronominal verb_ "innamorarsi (di)" (to fall in love [with]) 

In other words we can say: 

"La mia collega Lucrezia e io ci siamo innamorati, pensiamo di sposarci presto e d'andare a vivere a casa sua"
"Mia sorella Lucrezia e io ci siamo innamorati di due serial killer. Chissà se ci sposeremo mai" 

GS


----------

